

What Facebook's Stumble can Teach Your Company - hellacious
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/sviokla/2009/02/what_facebooks_stumble_can_tea.html

======
davi
"The simplest and perhaps most obvious thing that they could have done is to
engage their audience before they made the change. I believe much of the anger
of their audience has to do with the fact that it was "discovered" by The
Consumerist - not clearly announced by the company in advance."

------
unalone
I was expecting a sensationalist, poorly-written article about Facebook's
overcontrolling nature. I was pleasantly surprised: all the points were
thoughtful.

The one that wasn't mentioned is the one that matters most in this case,
however: the larger you are, the less you can do without being noticed.

------
colins_pride
This article focuses on strategies for preventing showdowns with users, which
is the right approach since a company is never going to win these sorts of
confrontations, whether it is Facebook, Digg or anybody else.

------
brlewis
How do we know Facebook stumbled? Maybe their goal was to test the waters and
see how much they could get away with, and they succeeded.

